# I could not help it (Celeb BB)



## Steff (Aug 18, 2011)

I just had to tune into celeb BB I know I know lol

So far Kerry Katona and Tara Reid are in there, now some traveller guy called Paddy is going I remember seeing him on My Big Fat Gyspy Wedding.

Kerry is looking so rock & roll and I like her new hair do-Nice to have the dulcid tones of Marcus Bentley back.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm on holiday at the moment but I an sure once I am back I will be watching a bit of it.


----------



## HelenP (Aug 18, 2011)

I know I'm a big fan, and I know I say it every year, but good GRIEF!!  Celebrities??  My big fat BEEhind!!

It comes to something when Jedward are yer favourites!!

But yeah, COURSE I'll be watching!!  (as much as I can, I'm staying with friends in Cornwall for a week from Sunday, so not sure how much I'll see......)

xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL since when did appearing on MBFGW make you a celeb as for Lucian and Bobby ive never even seen or heard of them.Theres gotta be fireworks at some point with Jedward they will drive everyone potty

Helen how did you think Brian got on presenting?


----------



## Tumble (Aug 19, 2011)

I work in the town where it is filmed.  People were queing up at lunch time yesterday to get in.  My partner detests it and refuses to have it on at home.  I might try and find a way to get him out the house tonight just so I can have a sneak peak!


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok i confess i watched it too  , Brian was a little wooden with autoque , but hopefully he will relax and get better , im sorry but same old same old regarding rest is it me or does bobby  look like Alex from big brother 3 ??


----------



## margie (Aug 19, 2011)

Steff said:


> LOL since when did appearing on MBFGW make you a celeb.?



I didn't watch it but in answer to this - it would seem celeb in the context of reality TV is now defined as someone who regularly appears in the newspapers or on TV.


----------



## FM001 (Aug 19, 2011)

Daybreak have just shown the celebrity's that went in, with such a cast of A-list celebs its sure to be a ratings winner


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2011)

toby said:


> Daybreak have just shown the celebrity's that went in, with such a cast of A-list celebs its sure to be a ratings winner



I think KK and Jedward are the only ones I recognised  Apparently KK failed the psychological tests (that Vanessa Feltz passed) so I'm surprised she's been let in. Didn't she win the jungle one a while back, or am I confusing her with someone else?


----------



## margie (Aug 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I think KK and Jedward are the only ones I recognised  Apparently KK failed the psychological tests (that Vanessa Feltz passed) so I'm surprised she's been let in. Didn't she win the jungle one a while back, or am I confusing her with someone else?



Yes she did - she was married to Brian McFadden at the time.

I read in the paper that the speaker (Mr Bercow) is not happy that is wife is taking part and he has chosen to leave the country for a holiday.


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2011)

Pete Docherty has not gone in has he? o/h is convinced he was the first man in,I told him i think your getting mixed up with patrick mc from gypsy wedding


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 19, 2011)

margie said:


> I read in the paper that the speaker (Mr Bercow) is not happy that is wife is taking part and he has chosen to leave the country for a holiday.



I think I like his wife..................she looked not bad for an auld burd......


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> I think I like his wife..................she looked not bad for an auld burd......



Tut and not even a month married yet


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Steff said:


> Tut and not even a month married yet



My appreciation for the female form will never die...........

I regularly discuss the attractiveness of other women with the wife, she knows that although I can appreciate an attractive woman, its only her I want......


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 19, 2011)

I have to confess, I could not help tuning in either. I am a bit worried about finding Jedward fascinating  (may need some help!)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2011)

Will Jedward be voted out of the house as a pair, or just one of them ?


----------



## HelenP (Aug 19, 2011)

Steff, if I'm honest, I was a TAD disappointed with Brian, as I'm his biggest fan, and, whilst he's been natural and charming and witty on all the shows he's appeared on leading up to the ch5 launch, I felt a bit sorry for him, being tied to a script, and autocue.  However, it WAS only his first show, and I really do think he'll get better as he's such a natural as a presenter.

Disappointed with, and dislike, most of the housemates, but will watch with interest........

xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah I do like him also, he is good on things like this morning when he makes the odd apperence talking soaps etc, at times he did seem abit wooden,but I will bare with him because his character is a very lovable one.

Same here regards the "celebs" person I find most intresting so far is Paddy I cant see him adhering to any of BB rules etc


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Will Jedward be voted out of the house as a pair, or just one of them ?



PLEASE if theres any justice both of them


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2011)

Steff said:


> PLEASE if theres any justice both of them



And do they get one vote, or two? Wouldn't be surprised if they won though, seeing the competition!


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> And do they get one vote, or two? Wouldn't be surprised if they won though, seeing the competition!



Very true r.e chance of winning...
We all could not stand them on X factor and look how long they hung around there.


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 19, 2011)

Jedward drive me nuts ........................


----------



## Lilies (Aug 19, 2011)

Kerry= accident waiting to happen
Amy= hilarious as ever, on Sally bercow " she owns the house of commons", daughter and I wondering is she just totally thick or does she put it on
Lucien= oh yumm mm mm
Jedward= how long before paddy swings for them?
Oh it's all so bad, such bottom of the gutter tv but so compulsive


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Kerry= accident waiting to happen
> Amy= hilarious as ever, on Sally bercow " she owns the house of commons", daughter and I wondering is she just totally thick or does she put it on
> Lucien= oh yumm mm mm
> Jedward= how long before paddy swings for them?
> Oh it's all so bad, such bottom of the gutter tv but so compulsive



People are saying they berk women should give some of the money she is getting for being in the house back to the taxpayer


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2011)

Steff said:


> People are saying they berk women should give some of the money she is getting for being in the house back to the taxpayer



Doesn't it all go to charity?


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Doesn't it all go to charity?



No idea im sure they need some insentive to go in there, if not to boost there reps then money must speak.


----------



## HelenP (Aug 20, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Doesn't it all go to charity?



I THINK I heard that she's doing it because she's getting a ?100,000 donation to her charity (can't remember what it is now, though), plus a ?60,000 fee for herself, 1/3 of which will go to Max Clifford.

xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2011)

Love Sally berkcow questoning Paddys culture,like she can talk lol....shes hardly perfect


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2011)

bobby sarah and kerry are up , but its who u want to save .....well kerry and bobby are safe surely lol


----------



## Steff (Aug 27, 2011)

Well Sally went last night


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2011)

Steff said:


> Well Sally went last night



Thank goodness for that! I haven't been watching, but have got fed up with all the people on tv and radio discussing whether she should have gone in!


----------



## David H (Aug 27, 2011)

For all the people away on holidays that actually want to watch this rubbish, (no disrespect meant) 
I can't stand it, would prefer to watch something more interesting like *Bill & Ben* (remember them) and *Weed* (just taking the Michael), 
I digress, you can use a free trial of this application and watch on i Player.

*http://www.ukproxyserver.co.uk/info/uk-tv-streaming/*


----------



## Steff (Aug 28, 2011)

God I cant believe the way Jedward act,im sure they do not treat there own home the way they do the BBs house, I thought Paddy or Darryn would of said something by now.
Im hoping before long theres a big fight with pamelaaaaa and darryn

Marco Pierre White appeared in tonights show and the contestants had to make a sea bass meal was all very funny..x


----------



## HelenP (Aug 28, 2011)

I've missed the first week (other than the 'entering the house' episode), so I'm really not sure I can be bothered to start watching it now............

xx


----------



## Steff (Aug 28, 2011)

HelenP said:


> I've missed the first week (other than the 'entering the house' episode), so I'm really not sure I can be bothered to start watching it now............
> 
> xx



I cant help it Helen its like I have a voice saying you miss it and you die pmsl x


----------



## HelenP (Aug 28, 2011)

I know what you mean, lol, I'm usually hooked. I daresay I'll be watching tomorrow!

xx


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 29, 2011)

I keep watching , thinking its got to get better , but sadly it isnt , its almost addictive cos its sooooooooooo bad .I can honestly say you can keep the celebrity life if these are what you call celebrities


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

Well Jedward are third,shock horror alot of people were backing them to win so the final 2 are paddy and kerry x


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I never,kerry was second so paddy is the winner blimey! x glad im not a betting person lol


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2011)

Steff said:


> Well I never,kerry was second so paddy is the winner blimey! x glad im not a betting person lol



Haven't seen any of it! Nor will I be watching the 'ordinary' one - they should have let it lie after C4 pulled the plug


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 8, 2011)

Pamela Anderson  with normal housemates how will that work


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Pamela Anderson  with normal housemates how will that work



what do u mean?


----------



## HelenP (Sep 9, 2011)

Didn't watch the celeb one, but really looking forward to seeing the 'normal' freaks going in tonight.  i'm sure to hate them all on sight, but still continue to watch, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2011)

Are any of them old enough to drink god there not a day over 20 lol

How the eck will Pamela get on with them half will want to **** her the others scratch her eyes out


----------



## am64 (Sep 9, 2011)

very confused thought paddy won was staying ????


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2011)

am64 said:


> very confused thought paddy won was staying ????



yer he won the celeb one


now its the normal joes

this time itas pamela anderson thats in there


----------



## am64 (Sep 9, 2011)

who is pamela anderson ??


----------



## Jennywren (Sep 10, 2011)

am64 said:


> who is pamela anderson ??



My thoughts exactly lol shes that lady from Baywatch who was marriedto Tommy lee


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 10, 2011)

am64 said:


> who is Pamela Anderson ??



she is getting on a bit, but still looks reasonable, for the barbie type anyway..........

the strange thing is, she seems to be the most normal person in the house.......

what's that Mark all about, weirdo........


----------

